# Make Up Factory Lipsticks



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 20, 2009)

It was two for the price of one and I could not resist. Ten buddies I brough home.


I same order as the image above.

With  flash



Without flash.


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you, I am very happy and the quality is on the level of the YSL Rouge Volupte. And this is actually bought in the drugstore.


----------



## orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2009)

they look lovely,
also some of those darker reds look like they would be awsome for use in special effects makeup


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 20, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orangeeyecrayon* 

 
_they look lovely,
also some of those darker reds look like they would be awsome for use in special effects makeup_

 
Thank you.
I guess they can, but what do you have in mind?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Great haul!_

 
It really is. Thank you.


----------



## orangeeyecrayon (Nov 20, 2009)

the lip sticks look very moisturizing and pretty high shine for a lipstick which kinda made me think they could be used for scrapes and burns (like road rash/rug burn type stuff)  i am deff going to have to look into this more they look awsome.

I also love those two light pinks


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 21, 2009)

enjoy your haul


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orangeeyecrayon* 

 
_the lip sticks look very moisturizing and pretty high shine for a lipstick which kinda made me think they could be used for scrapes and burns (like road rash/rug burn type stuff)  i am deff going to have to look into this more they look awsome.

I also love those two light pinks_

 
Now I understod you.
I used #36 to a teal smokey eye last evening and it was a blast. People commented it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_enjoy your haul_

 
Thank you.


----------

